# My Harlequin Rasbora Babies :)



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

While I was at work I had quite the surprise! I suppose the water parameters & the brine shrimp I gave them put them in the mood! I was only able to save a few because the parents were quick to gobble them up 

Link to the mating video I took!

So, after 18 hours of finger crossing...fry were born!








Oh..those other dots are snail babies -.- damn pests.


















Baby food!









Emergency housing!









All set up~









There one is!! The specks are tiny pieces of food.

I hope they grow up to be happy and healthy little fishies! I'll try my best


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

That's very cool. Harlequins are very nice. I had no idea they bred in captivity.

How many eggs/babies were you able to get? I'm worried the babies will seep through the grate openings of that breeder box.


----------



## Crateria (Sep 11, 2014)

You were very right about the grate opening of the box, it caused me to lose one 

But I have 1 left! It's a little trooper too it'll grow up just fine I know it ^^

The Link to 2 day old rasbora video

I got a new breeding box by Marina that proves to be much much nicer 

They bred certainly not on purpose~ They must be really happy!


----------

